# Logitech G25 or G27?



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys, CHAOS here, just wanted to know if anyone has one of these gaming steering wheels and which one is the better choice, like whats the difference between them both and the G27 being the more expensive one, why is it better. Wanted to know because Im getting back into car games, I miss em alot, I havent played a proper car game since the PSone days, need for speed high stakes using a mad catz steering wheel fun memories but yeah, which one iz the better chocie, cheers guys, later!


----------



## ktr (Dec 4, 2009)

I pick the Fanatec 911 Turbo wheel. http://www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_u...id=35&osCsid=156b5c1a554358d46c888d3e3c2d1a73

Bought one couple months ago, lovin' it.


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

The differences from what I can tell, the G27 uses steel pedals (heavier) while the G25 uses aluminum pedals. The G27 looks like a thicker wheel with thicker aluminum (or steel, can't tell) than the G25 and the G27 also has a leather wrapped steering wheel, while the G25 is fake leather. 

I would go for the cheaper G25 unless you need the heavier pedals. Internally they are the same.



ktr said:


> I pick the Fanatec 911 Turbo wheel. http://www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_u...id=35&osCsid=156b5c1a554358d46c888d3e3c2d1a73
> 
> Bought one couple months ago, lovin' it.



I would get that.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 4, 2009)

i got the g25 and loving it! From what i know, the g27 aint worth it. As its only small changes as more buttons on the wheel (i dont know any game, that needs more than 2 buttons on the wheel), and some minor changes like a few milimeters more between the pedels.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry for going off at a tangent, but I would pick Eyefinity + 3 monitor first instead of the racing gear.


----------



## ktr (Dec 4, 2009)

Well the g27 no longer has the sequential shifter option (which results in a better H-shifter feel), and it uses helical gears verse the spur gears found in the g25 (which results in a smoother and quieter motion).

BUT, the fanatec has both H-shifter and sequential shifters, and uses a belt system which is even more smoother and quieter than the g27.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2009)

ktr said:


> I pick the Fanatec 911 Turbo wheel. http://www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_u...id=35&osCsid=156b5c1a554358d46c888d3e3c2d1a73
> 
> Bought one couple months ago, lovin' it.



Whoa they looks very nice, hmmm expensive but so are the logitech ones, thanx for the link




erocker said:


> The differences from what I can tell, the G27 uses steel pedals (heavier) while the G25 uses aluminum pedals. The G27 looks like a thicker wheel with thicker aluminum (or steel, can't tell) than the G25 and the G27 also has a leather wrapped steering wheel, while the G25 is fake leather.
> 
> I would go for the cheaper G25 unless you need the heavier pedals. Internally they are the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2009)

ktr said:


> Well the g27 no longer has the sequential shifter option (which results in a better H-shifter feel), and it uses helical gears verse the spur gears found in the g25 (which results in a smoother and quieter motion).
> 
> BUT, the fanatec has both H-shifter and sequential shifters, and uses a belt system which is even more smoother and quieter than the g27.



A question about the fanatec racing wheels, can they lock on to ur desk like the logitech wheels and pretty much would they be a better overall setup and experience then the G25


----------



## ktr (Dec 4, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> A question about the fanatec racing wheels, can they lock on to ur desk like the logitech wheels and pretty much would they be a better overall setup and experience then the G25



The fanatec does clamp to desks, but it is not that great imo. They make a Clubsport clamp for extra sturdiness.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 4, 2009)

The Fanatec 911 Turbo wheel is about the best mainstream consumer wheel out right now IMO but I own and love my G25. I think the G27 has a larger diameter wheel too right?

In any case I'd stick with the G25 and save a few bucks. If I were going to spend more I'd go with the Fanatec wheel for sure.

Here is my DIY half cockpit I built for my G25:


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW WhiteNoise, that's damn cool. I have a G25 and have loved it from day 1, except mine has a bug where the wheel goes off centre to the right and won't centre itself unless I unplug it and re-plug it in, I've heard If i open it up and tighten something it might fix it...

G27 doesn't look like much of an upgrade but DAMN, I like the look of that Porsche wheel


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah that Porsche wheel is awesome. I've used it and its quite nice.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok cool, cheers ktr.


Damn whitenoise, nice setup, where you live cause Im coming over 

Looks like the Logitech G25 it iz, Awesomeness!!!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 5, 2009)

I live far far far away from you. If you make it here though I'll let you take 'er for a spin.


----------



## FilipM (Dec 5, 2009)

You know, there arent that many differences between the G25 and G27. Main ones would be changed pedal height on G27 (brake and clutch) for better heel'n'toe action and helical cut gears instead of straight cut in the FFB motors.

Now the Fanatec is a great wheel, but you might have trouble with teh availability and some games might not work the best, but still, if you get the GT3RS with the Clubsport pedals ( I want those pedals dam it!) would be a really nice combination. 

I personally own a G25, use it every day for sim racing (iracing mainly) and have had very little trouble with it. 


I'd personally recomend that, since it is the best bang for the buck out of the 3 wheels.



Oh and, all 3 wheels are REAL leather.


One main drawback some find that over a prolongued period of constant driving with the G25, your hands are a bit exhausted (doesnt bother me), but as long as you aren't racing for over 2h straight (i mean jumping in the car and driving for 2h, no ESC no nothing) you shouldnt have a problem. The G27 has abit thicker wheel, but not larger in diameter, while the GT3RS one is both thicker and biger in diameter

G25 and G27 are 11" in diameter, GT3RS is 12" i think




PS. Nice setup there WhiteNose!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

ktr said:


> The fanatec does clamp to desks, but it is not that great imo. They make a Clubsport clamp for extra sturdiness.





WhiteNoise said:


> The Fanatec 911 Turbo wheel is about the best mainstream consumer wheel out right now IMO but I own and love my G25. I think the G27 has a larger diameter wheel too right?
> 
> In any case I'd stick with the G25 and save a few bucks. If I were going to spend more I'd go with the Fanatec wheel for sure.
> 
> ...





WhiteNoise said:


> I live far far far away from you. If you make it here though I'll let you take 'er for a spin.




ok cool, cheers lol!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

FilipM said:


> You know, there arent that many differences between the G25 and G27. Main ones would be changed pedal height on G27 for better heel'n'toe action and helical cut gears instead of straight cut in the FFB motors.
> 
> Now the Fanatec is a great wheel, but you might have trouble with teh availability and some games might not work the best, but still, if you get the GT3RS with the Clubsport pedals ( I want those pedals dam it!) would be a really nice combination.
> 
> ...




Ok sweet, cheers man, G25 it is, cant wait to I get it


PS. thanx for the help guys


----------



## FilipM (Dec 5, 2009)

NP man, happy to see people being serious with simracing here 


Now since you are going to get it, what game are you doing to drive on it?


----------

